#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  nanobeam z tplink wa7510

## paulohsli

Boa tarde! Estou. Montando um ponto a ponto com uma nanobeam m5 300 como ap e os ma wa 7510 com client rout. Ja configurei e alinhei as duas tem boa visa e deu um bom sinal. Ja liguei a nano no no modem /roteador da Velox mas ainda não consegui internet no lado do cliente. Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda

----------


## 1929

Não é o indicado usar o tplink. Mas em príncípio deveria funcionar.

Agora, fica muito difícil alguém dar uma sugestão sem ter elementos para analisar.
Coloca print das configurações do Nanobeam e também do tp-link... pois pode ser muita coisa....
Por exemplo pode ser que o nanobeam esteja ativado o tdma enquanto que o tp-link não suporta tdma. Pode ser canalização incompatível, pois o tp-link não abre tantos canais como o nanobeam, etc etc.

Agora vou te dizer, como é complicado este tp-link . Já usamos como cliente em ponto/multi-ponto mas sempre é uma incognita o resultado.

----------


## paulohsli

Vou te adiantar algumas config. Liguei a nanobeam no modem/roteador. E a configurei como acess point. Na região estados unidos canal 5.805 e adicionei o Mac tplink em ACL e permitir. Em network ficou como ponte e ip static 192.168.1.20 Ja a tp link. Configurei como ap cliente route . Ip dinâmico. Também com região dos estados unidos e canal 5.805 . E ja conectei ela na nanobeam wireless e fiz o alinhamento das antenas. Minha duvida está aí. Como eu configuro a parte network wan. Dhcp, static, ou preciso criar um pppoe. Lembrando que no ap não estou usando pc . Somente na estação

----------

